# TT-01 Outdrives help...



## CreativeIndy (Dec 1, 2011)

If this wrong forum please move it and apologies...

3 of my TT-01 R's are missing out drives due to upright breaks and A arm breaks etc. I was able to find the dogbones that flipped out on each occurance but for some reason over the course of the past 3 months we have lost a good amount of the outdrives. 

I have been search for these and no place seems to carry the replacements. I can find the plastic driveshaft sets but not the steel sets or even the outdrives that come stock in the R kits. E kits have plastic.

If anyone has a part number for the outdrives I would be greatfull. There is a "Universal" outdrive joint but it's not the correct ones. Have also found some that appear to be correct in size got them in and they were wrong.

I just find it odd they would be this hard to locate beings many have broke front end turnbuckles or rear uprights resulting in loosing these are there not bolted to the tranny like Traxxes or AE etc. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Here's Chucky! (Apr 1, 2011)

Dogbones - TAM50883
Wheel Axle - TAM50808
Gear Box Joint (what your looking for I think) - TAM9804237

Double check but I think this is correct.


----------



## CreativeIndy (Dec 1, 2011)

Yea chuck the axels and dogbones insteel I can find every where but the steel outdrives is a task. Me and josh have looked I have looked, called tower, just cant find correct ones.


----------



## Here's Chucky! (Apr 1, 2011)

CreativeIndy said:


> Yea chuck the axels and dogbones insteel I can find every where but the steel outdrives is a task. Me and josh have looked I have looked, called tower, just cant find correct ones.


Gear Box Joint / Outdrives (what your looking for I think) - TAM9804237

Double check but I think this is correct.


----------



## CreativeIndy (Dec 1, 2011)

In searching that product number only returns 4 results in google, nothing in the major parts supplier or TamiyaUSA so not sure I can check that number for the out drives.

These are it I believe
http://www.tamiyaparts.co.uk/live/catalog/tpproduct_info.php?products_id=16001


----------



## CreativeIndy (Dec 1, 2011)

No pic but I believe these are it
http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=9804237


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Is this what you are looking for?

http://www.speedtechrc.com/store/ebproductdetail.asp?catmainid=788&id=8820










SpeedtechRC is pretty good to order from, they are located in California, so it takes a few days to get the parts, but not nearly as bad as Hong Kong.

Phil's Hobbyshop is also a great place to get the parts from and they are in Fort Wayne, IN

http://www.philshobbyshop.com/catalog/viewsku?sku=TAM51006&itemname=drive_shaft_set_tt01_


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

how many do you need ? I have plenty Ill let you have. If its the ones in Rialroaders pics but if it is the other which I think it is then the part number is #53790 these come in the tt-01r kits


----------



## CreativeIndy (Dec 1, 2011)

None of these are for the R my good sir. Those are all plastic and steel, the R have solid steel outdrives, dog's and axels.




Railroader said:


> Is this what you are looking for?
> 
> http://www.speedtechrc.com/store/ebproductdetail.asp?catmainid=788&id=8820
> 
> ...


----------



## CreativeIndy (Dec 1, 2011)

1BrownGuy said:


> how many do you need ? I have plenty Ill let you have.


I need a couple sets of the solid steel ones for the R versions. I have a TON of plastic just hate running those bulky things. Wish someone could get a working part number that isnt discontinued and in stock some where. Indy RC used to have a few on the racks but I bought the last pack a month ago and threw the wrapper away so I lost the part number.


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

CreativeIndy said:


> I need a couple sets of the solid steel ones for the R versions. I have a TON of plastic just hate running those bulky things. Wish someone could get a working part number that isnt discontinued and in stock some where. Indy RC used to have a few on the racks but I bought the last pack a month ago and threw the wrapper away so I lost the part number.


the plastic in the rear is fine for the tt01... did you see the pic I posted is that them?


----------



## CreativeIndy (Dec 1, 2011)

I seen those but the stockers don't have that long rod that goes through. not sure that matters but we have been looking past those just because of that long rod being there where the stock R do not have those.

For now, since I had 6 ball bearing diffs laying I around I built 4 of them to put in my 2 pro's since the ball diff's have proprietary out drives I can get by for now until I can get some of those I guess.


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

those are the ones I have been using .... the rod doesnt effect install


----------



## CreativeIndy (Dec 1, 2011)

Gotcha, wasn't sure if it did or not it seemed a little missleading so I looked past it. Now that I know problem solved, thanks Houston.


----------



## CreativeIndy (Dec 1, 2011)

SAcratch my last, for some reason the ball diff sticks out like almost 6mm past the stock outdrive so it makes the rear have close to 3 degrees positive camber and even then its still tight. WTF OVER!! Anyone else running ball diff with steel dog bones and TG10 extended axles or stock TT01 regular length axles? I have tried both types of axles and it does the same. Strange INDEED.

EDIT. NM DUH, these ball bearing diffs have larger diameter out drive cups to use with the plastic large dog's and axles. Suck ass

Edit 2. nope that didn't work either.

The damn ball diff's are wider when fully assy with outdrives than the stock gear diff by over 8mm no matter which dog and axle used...GRRR

-Brian


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

What is the part number of the ball diff you are using?

or a pic would work


----------



## CreativeIndy (Dec 1, 2011)

It's the only Ball diff that Tamiya makes for the TT-01...it's not an off brand or such. I had Josh order these in for me when the class first started and I just remember when I put them all together the packages did say TT-01.


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

The ball diff for the TT01 which shown here needs to use with this style dog bone the cups are circled in red








use this dogbone and axle cup for this style cannot make wider with this setup though









change the cups on the diffs to this part number 53806









and you can use this dogbone / (TG10) axle


----------



## CreativeIndy (Dec 1, 2011)

Well, sorta. The Ball diff can only use the outdrives as you have shown and as I stated on my original bost there proprietary to the ball diff. You can't use the small diameter steel outdrives that come with the R kit as they are sloppy inside the proprietary TT-01 ball diff outdrive joints. So you have to use the larger plastic/steel pin style dog bones. In doing so the larger plastic ones wont fit inside the stock steel R style axles so you again have to use the E style plastic and steel axles in order for it all to work fine.

It is possible to keep the steel axles and dogbones or the extended TG10 style axles however like I noted, the proprietary ball diff outdrive joints are so huge since there expecting a larger dogbone they flop in there and excessive wear would be very easy to do and it also requires positive camber as the steel dog bones are 4mm longer than plastic.


----------



## CreativeIndy (Dec 1, 2011)

I seen you noted for me to change the cups, make sure you read my post several up where I explain the ball diff only accepts 1 type of out drive join/cup which is the proprietary one it comes with. Only a fool would try to make a standard outdrive with the slot try to fit in these ball diffs as the opening is complete round with teeth LOL


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

change the cups ( on the diff) to the part number I listed (#53806) and you can use the steel dogbones this cup is made for the thinner dogbone


----------



## CreativeIndy (Dec 1, 2011)

Also, my measurements are dead on. Sit a stock gear diff with either plastic or steel "R kit" style out drive joints next to a ball diff with proprietary out drive joint/cups attached and there is 4MM difference in width being that the ball diff is wider than the gear diff.


----------



## CreativeIndy (Dec 1, 2011)

1BrownGuy said:


> change the cups ( on the diff) to the part number I listed (#53806) and you can use the steel dogbones this cup is made for the thinner dogbone


Ahh I overlooked the different number over the stock proprietary steel out 
drives that come standard with the ball diff's. I am sure you are but you positive that the inside of the cup is small in diameter to accept a small diameter and yet longer length dogbone? Cause thats the second problem the stock ball diff cups stick out so far it makes a ton of negative camber as opposed to using the plastic with it. So wanna make sure its not as long and the opening is significantly smaller than what it comes with.


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

it worked for mine... thats wierd. The plastic dogbone will be short due to the larger cups it uses like on the basic kits


----------



## Indy Rc (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah in order to use the ball diff you have to use the shorter diff joints. I remember a few weeks ago Rodney had the same issue. I tried ordering the right ones for him but my distributors did not carry them. If we all get together and come up with a big list of stuff we cannot get that we need to start stocking, than I can get them to start carrying them. I've already done it on some other things.:thumbsup:


----------



## CreativeIndy (Dec 1, 2011)

Indy Rc said:


> Yeah in order to use the ball diff you have to use the shorter diff joints. I remember a few weeks ago Rodney had the same issue. I tried ordering the right ones for him but my distributors did not carry them. If we all get together and come up with a big list of stuff we cannot get that we need to start stocking, than I can get them to start carrying them. I've already done it on some other things.:thumbsup:


So for the short do I need to just order those smaller outdrives off ebay or such until a time we can get the dristributor to start carrying them and get them through you guys? Would rather my money go to you guys but if I have to get them through ebay for the temp solution it's only $10.00


----------



## Indy Rc (Dec 9, 2010)

CreativeIndy said:


> So for the short do I need to just order those smaller outdrives off ebay or such until a time we can get the dristributor to start carrying them and get them through you guys? Would rather my money go to you guys but if I have to get them through ebay for the temp solution it's only $10.00


I would go E-bay for now. :thumbsup:


----------



## CreativeIndy (Dec 1, 2011)

Indy Rc said:


> I would go E-bay for now. :thumbsup:


Blah.... every single one on there estimated shipping arrival date "Dec 27th to Jan 21st" 

What the bloody hell over!!!!

Telling me no one in the U S A does not carry this part in stock?? I can't be the only person putting ball diff on R chassis who doesnt wanna switch back to buly plastic pieces and want's to retain there small steel bones and axels..... suck ass.


----------

